# Anyone moved to Canada from Dubai ?



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi just wanted to know your thoughts on standard of living etc, we are hoping for more of a work life balance. Just wandering what it's really like ! What things do you miss from Dubai ? Obviously the weather is different but what other major differences did you notice ? Also did you ship all your belongings if so how much did it cost . Many thanks


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

That's what I want to get away from ! I want seasons and celebrations Xmas / Halloween etc it's just not the same here. I think we will get relocation so hopefully the shipping will be paid but we have 3 kids so all the toys and belongings need to be shipped !


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

my family is seriously considering moving from Dubai as well, they miss all the holidays, seasons and I know they wont miss a single thing about Dubai, I am trying to find out more info about Canada though


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

My kids are the same they are very excited about snow and getting back to a real life ! Having daddy home more than 2 hours a week !


----------

